# LG.net is a freakin' joke!



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Got banned there...twice! :laugh:

Ah well...I guess the homer mods over there just didn't want to hear my unbiased opinions that I believed Kobe was jacking it up time after time after time.

Don't they know I've been banned by better sites than that? 

I don't think I can get banned here, can I? :uhoh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow Ron you are back. I thought you were never coming back, good to see you dude.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Neither did I, to be quite honest with you.

I won't get into the reasons why.

I had a hard time dealing with all the trolls coming into the Laker forum here. So I decided to go to an "all-Laker" board.

Come to find out that homer Laker fans who call names and hurl insults your way simply because your opinion is different than theirs is as repulsive, if not more so, than Laker-haters coming in here and calling names and hurling insults.

Ah well...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Welcome back although I dont think I know who you are.. And Yes LG.Net is stupid.. I have a name there, just never have posted :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Look under my name.

Basketballboards.net is my offspring.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Welcome back although I dont think I know who you are.. And Yes LG.Net is stupid.. I have a name there, just never have posted :laugh:


You really need to read the mod forum more often. :grinning:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*My creation.*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*MY FREAKIN' INVENTION!!!*


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Without me...well, none of you would be here, now would you?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Who maintained the site in terms of layout and updates while you were gone?


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow... Ron's back  Good to see a post from you again. What do you think of the Laker season so far?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Without me...well, none of you would be here, now would you?


:yes: 

Everyone on this site should give Ron 5 Stars.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


I would if he wasn't so obnoxious about it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's a joke, Franchise...please don't take it so seriously! Sheesh!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Wow... Ron's back  Good to see a post from you again. What do you think of the Laker season so far?


Truth in fact: boring.

I really do want to see Karl and Gary get those rings...which requires Kobe to be a team player, something I don't think he's ready for quite yet.

Plus, I really don't think he's coming back after the season...unless it's to sign a one-year deal, and wait for the new CBA to come in.

I'd rather see him be a "Laker for life" as he once put it, but I think the divisions between him and Shaq and him and Jackson are too deep at this point for a reconciliation.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh I got it.. Stupid me :laugh:


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Got banned there...twice! :laugh:
> 
> Ah well...I guess the homer mods over there just didn't want to hear my unbiased opinions that I believed Kobe was jacking it up time after time after time.
> ...






JD is an *******, isn't he.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Welcome back Ron, even though I never really knew you before. 

And yes, even Lakers fans know LG.net sucks the big one. They're about as objective and smart as a bag of dung. There are a few exceptions (Sky, GLBronze, etc.).


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Ron! Glad to have you back.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: LG.net is a freakin' joke!*



> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> JD is an *******, isn't he.


You must have seen what happened.

And when I tried to explain myself (lucidly, logically, and respectfully), the other a-hole (Mike) edited me and said "I had a problem with authority") (!) :laugh:

JD is a major d-weed, and apparently has very low self-esteem when it comes to all matters Kobe.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Welcome back Ron, even though I never really knew you before.
> 
> And yes, even Lakers fans know LG.net sucks the big one. They're about as objective and smart as a bag of dung. There are a few exceptions (Sky, GLBronze, etc.).


Agreed...I should really extend an invitation to Sky...very intelligent, and seems to have some sources regarding Kobe...also, I extended invititations to LakerLanny when I first built this site, but he didn't make it out here...no worries, even though he is quite sharp, his homerism also gets in the way of logical thinking regarding refs, etc.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

What's LG.net? 

Is that another basketball forum?

When i type it in it gives me computer consulting company.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

About time you made it back home Ron. It was too weird not having you post here. Without you we would all be posting on a poorly managed site with a 1994 interface (fanhome) or a childish sandbox littered with discussions of hypothetical trades (realgm).

I'll take Laker haters over a board consisting of only Laker fans pumping purple and gold sunshine. Besides I would rather have my team hated than have nobody care about their existence. That's why I can't post on a board that doesn't cater to the entire NBA fan base.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Ron lg.net otherwise known as Kobe ground.net is the biggest piece of garbage board I have ever had the misfortune of visiting. The whole place is Kobe over team, I can honestly say they care more about Kobes production then laker wins. The threads consist of Kings bashing, LeBron bashing, T-mac bashing, bashing Shaq if he says something about Kobe, bashing Gary Payton cause he takes Kobes shots away. Anybody that’s considered a threat to Kobe gets bashed pretty much and they will bash Kings and San Antonio as a secondary. Oh ya you're right, the mods there do suck also.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Welcome back! :grinning:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron, welcome home, my friend.

Too long gone.

I just can't believe you got banned from a board (twice) for not being _enough of a Lakers homer_!!!:laugh::rofl:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You guys are way too hard on LG.net. It is one of the best boards on the net. It has a much wider variety of topics relating to the Lakers than this board, and some of the smartest Lakers fans seem to post on that board. (No offense to the posters on this board) If anything, the site seems to be anti-Kobe...any time he misses more than one shot in a row everyone jumps on him for selfishness and bad shot selection. It's like they are bitter that he might leave. They do have too much of an obsession with everything related to the Spurs and refs, but it is still a great site.

Yes, people who take critical views of the Lakers are sometimes hounded, but it is a Laker site, so what do you expect?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

who is this Ron character? Oh Great! Another Laker fan!  

Welcome back Ron!! :greatjob:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> You guys are way too hard on LG.net. It is one of the best boards on the net. It has a much wider variety of topics relating to the Lakers than this board, and some of the smartest Lakers fans seem to post on that board. (No offense to the posters on this board) If anything, the site seems to be anti-Kobe...any time he misses more than one shot in a row everyone jumps on him for selfishness and bad shot selection. It's like they are bitter that he might leave. They do have too much of an obsession with everything related to the Spurs and refs, but it is still a great site.
> 
> Yes, people who take critical views of the Lakers are sometimes hounded, but it is a Laker site, so what do you expect?


Personally I think LakersTalk.com is better and the people arent as stuck up.. I actually get along with them :laugh:


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> What's LG.net?
> 
> Is that another basketball forum?
> ...


Lakersground.net,

Every board has a few posters who are obnoxious including LG.net but they do have more discussion about the Lakers there.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> You guys are way too hard on LG.net. It is one of the best boards on the net. It has a much wider variety of topics relating to the Lakers than this board, and some of the smartest Lakers fans seem to post on that board. (No offense to the posters on this board) If anything, the site seems to be anti-Kobe...any time he misses more than one shot in a row everyone jumps on him for selfishness and bad shot selection. It's like they are bitter that he might leave. They do have too much of an obsession with everything related to the Spurs and refs, but it is still a great site.
> 
> Yes, people who take critical views of the Lakers are sometimes hounded, but it is a Laker site, so what do you expect?


Are you kidding? It's impossible to have a conversation there if your opinion is even somewhat contrary to the mods. I was banned after two posts for saying that Shaq was necessary for the Lakers to do well and that anyone who says otherwise should be shot. I mean honestly now, that concept is a no brainer, but the mods there (like JD and others) are such homers that they simply can't see past their own opinions. 

I don't know of a single intelligent Lakers fan (especially non Lakers fans) who thinks LG.net is one of the better Lakers boards, or one of the better basketball boards period. Lakerstalk is run much more smoothly, even if some of the mods worship Kobe at an altar, it's run very fairly and smoothly. Once jedicon left Lakerstalk things definitely improved, and IMO it's the best Lakers forum on the net.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Are you kidding?


No.



> It's impossible to have a conversation there if your opinion is even somewhat contrary to the mods.


Like I said, people who take critical views of the Lakers or Laker players are sometimes hounded, but what do you expect from a Laker site? 



> I was banned after two posts for saying that Shaq was necessary for the Lakers to do well and that anyone who says otherwise should be shot. I mean honestly now, that concept is a no brainer, but the mods there (like JD and others) are such homers that they simply can't see past their own opinions.


I'm not sure what happened in your specific case, so I can't really comment on that.




> I don't know of a single intelligent Lakers fan (especially non Lakers fans) who thinks LG.net is one of the better Lakers boards, or one of the better basketball boards period.


First, who cares if non-Laker fans don't like the site? Second, I don't care if you think I am intelligent or not, but I think that it is a great site, because they have the smartest posters, and the most interesting ideas. Most of the threads on other Laker sites are copied from LG.net


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Yea, I still post there even tho I've been banned once  
The site's FULL of homers. The reason I got banned last time is because around 3 years ago when the Clippers were like in the 9th spot in the West, they were playing the Lakers. So I posted saying I wouldnt mind if the Clippers (2nd Fav Team BTW) won that night because that would put them in 8th place.

Also, one time I acknowledged that the Spurs were one of the best coached teams in the NBA and they started calling me a "troll"


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Well just taking a quick browse through that pathetic message board here are some of the topics...
Is Shaq really dominant?(a lot of Kobe fans there hate him because Kobe has to defer to him)
Who do you hate more Sac or San Antonio(more Kings and Spur bashing)

Did Shaq's rantings work? Did he get in Kobe's head?(more hating on the big fella)

There is also a thread debating on which player was and is better between Malone and Duncan with 99% agreeing Malone was better even though they hated him last year.

I also read a random thread debating players they would rather have and of course someone had to bring up Lebron to make a cheap shot at him(poor attempt at best and still continue to bash him)

Last year when they started off badly there were actually threads about Lakers playing the lottery to get LeBron and all of them talking how great it would be. Then when it became apparent they wouldn’t get LeBron they went back to the bashing ways. I posted there a few times defending Lebron and the Kings calling them hypocrites and what not. For some reason I was never banned but you can bet I was alone in my arguments taking lashings from 20 or so homer fans.

That place really is the biggest piece of garbage on the net. If there was a Kings board like that i would be disgusted. The only way you last more then a day there is if you bow down to admins and their homer ways, any type of opinion that goes against their beliefs is shunned upon and you are banned.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

TyGuy, it is a disgrace. And I'm going to let them know they banned a site founder of a very successful basketball forum, and that I am spreading the word to every possible Laker forum and basketball forum I can find.

In this way, they will still attract the loser fans, making that site even more of a joke. 

I do differ with your opinion about one thing: I have found a Kings forum that is just about as bad...I got banned there too, and I was being as reasonable and as logical as possible...unfortunately, if you aren't a Kings homer, you usually get run.

Some people on the board are OK, but there are some real die-hard Kings fans there that don't want to hear anything even remotely negative about their team.

http://www.bleachermob.com


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Ron, welcome back!

Hope all is well man.

-Petey


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Well said TyGuy.

And Ron, keep doing what you're doing, the world needs to know just how much of a bad name lakersground.net gives Laker fans.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

whats with taking you to another window and than you have to click on a link to veiw ur post...not to mention a slow server


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

welcome back ron.:gbanana: :rbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

I have posted at LG.net for 4 or 5 years, back when they were originally a Rivals board. I post less now than ever before, the site has definitely become Pro-Kobe/Anti-Kibe. Very few takes about the team. There are good posters, but you see posts from them less and less. If you want to discuss anything other than Kobe, you're out of luck.


----------

